# New Redwood Fence. Stain? Seal?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

PT wood takes 6 weeks to 6 months to dry. If the redwood was straight from the mill [not kiln dried] it might take longer. If the wood greys prior to you being able to stain it washing the fence with a bleach solution [rinse well] should get rid of the grey. Wood brightener would also work.


I'd use a redwood toner or translucent stain. Spraying is easiest although it should be worked into the wood by back rolling or brushing. 2 coats is best, I often spray, back roll and spray again. How far a gallon of stain goes depends on how rough/porous the wood is. Probably in the neighborhood of 200 or so sq ft per gallon.


----------



## 195795 (May 24, 2013)

Stain it after 1 year - first clean with bleach solution and let that dry for a couple of days, then hand roll the first coat, back brushing as you go, let that dry for a day and then spray second coat, back brushing again as you go - basically a 2 man (1 man & wife) job. And you have to do both sides at same time to get nice soak in/thru result. I just did mine, Ready Seal ~ 1200 lf !


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Whatever kind of stain or preservative you settle on, read the instructions carefully because some kinds of stain must be done in one coat only because a second coat would bead up and shed.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You could have stained it, it's not pressure treated lumber.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It depends if it was dry or not. Not all wood used for fencing is kiln dried.


I normally spray the stain on the fence, back roll and then spray another coat.


----------

